# Surefire Tactical Pen EWP-01



## Khabbi (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, after a lot of time and the fact that I had some surplus Paypal bucks to spend, I decided to pick up one of these Surefire EWP-01 pens in blue. To clarify, I am not a real pen afficianado, although like most people I DO appreciate fine things, and appreciate having a fine writing utensil as opposed to the 10 cent variety. There is something to be said about having a fine writing pen at a job that requires you to write (as opposed to type) most of the day. I am also a fan of Surefire products, so I thought I'd give this a try. 

Surefire recently released the EWP-02, a smaller, clicky pen that is somewhat different than this one.. it's a little shorter, a little lighter, but lacks the ability to adjust to any pen cartridge you like. I just liked the EWP-01 better, and since I was only buying one, chose it over the 02.







First off, this is a pretty big pen! It weighs almost 2 ounces, so it does have more weight than most pens... BUT.. I am a middle aged man with medium to large size hands (more towards medium) and found this pen to be just fine in weight and thickness. I actually found the weight of the pen to help my penmanship, it just feels like a well balanced writing utensil, and with the easy flow 9000 ink cartridge it writes like a dream (if there is such a thing as "writes like a dream", lol). I guess what I'm trying to say is that it is a very pleasant pen to use and my penmanship shows it. 

For reference purposes, I compared it to the thickness of a sharpie.. and I would say that it is just a little thicker than a sharpie, but with 3 flattened edges. I was somewhat concerned that the pen would be to thick to my liking, as I usually don't like thick pens, but have found that in this configuration it doesn't bother me. Here's some photos for comparison:











The pen does have a gap when the cartridge is retracted into the pen, and when twisting the pen back there is a white circle which tells you were to stop when the pen is fully retracted (this does help!). Within this gap, you can find the serial # of the pen in white print displayed. The pen does seem like it needs to be twisted farther than it should be, I would say about 1-1/2 t0 1-3/4 of a twist to close it, kind of far for a pen this thick. I did get used to it, however. Here's some pics :











The pen has a very nice feel to it when twisting, here is a picture of the rubber seal that helps give it a solid feel when put together..






The lower portion is very comfortable to hold, I would say it's just right for a larger pen... I am guessing this is why I feel this is comfortable for a larger pen for me while I don't care for most thick pens






And finally, the window punch... Sure, it's a gimmick, but hey it's a "tactical Pen", so I guess it fits. I think it looks cool, and I'm sure if I ever had to use this pen as a weapon it wouldn't be very pleasant to get struck with the breaker end of this pen. 






Overall, I am very impressed with this pen and very happy with this purchase.. it may not be for everyone, but I like it. I had planned on just putting it up on Ebay if for some reason I didn't care for it, but it's a keeper for sure. For those interested, I bought this off of Ebay for $89 shipped from a reputable surefire seller.. not too bad given the $125 suggested retail. 

Now I just have to keep an eye on this one so I don't loose it or it doesn't "walk away", lol.. I have a feeling I'll be very careful not to leave this one anywhere...

So if you're sitting on the fence on one of these, let me say I highly recommend!!


----------



## xpawel18x (Aug 11, 2009)

Cool, i did some research on "tactical" pens. And let me tell you, if you know pressure points, a tactical pen is a great improvised self defense weapon, and is well suited for EDC because, well, it's a pen! The SF looks awesome!


----------



## Crenshaw (Aug 11, 2009)

is the window breaker spring loaded? or is it more of a pressure point thing.

Crenshaw


----------



## Khabbi (Aug 11, 2009)

It isn't spring loaded, but it works well as a pressure point weapon on the point end. I may try it on a junk car window to see how it does.. But in all honesty, I think the chances of using it as a glass breaker are slim to none unless you're a firefighter or first responder. 

It's a GREAT writing tool, but if things go bad in an area where you can't take anything else, I can see that this would work very well as it's virtually indestructible. Plus if you are an LEO and write reports, and the SHTF, this is already in your hand and could definately do some damage...


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the write up!

I've often wondered what people think of the SF pens!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 12, 2009)

What material is the pen made out of? Steel? Must be since it weights 2 oz. I realize that glass breaker is probably made of a super hard alloy.

Bill


----------



## BlueGerbil (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Super Tico (Sep 17, 2009)

Khabbi said:


> It isn't spring loaded, but it works well as a pressure point weapon on the point end. I may try it on a junk car window to see how it does.. But in all honesty, I think the chances of using it as a glass breaker are slim to none unless you're a firefighter or first responder.
> .



There's been a whole lot of people drown in their cars after running in a canal in Fl.
That could have saved a few.Men anyways. The broads would have to dig through 300 items in their purse to find it.:shakehead


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 17, 2009)

We could use one of our EDC flashlights to break out side windows in cars. A person might want to exit a car when involved in a non serious injury single car accident, such as hitting a pole, or going off the road hitting something, and jamming the doors.

Bill


----------



## brightspot (Jun 19, 2011)

EWP-01 is the best pen Surefire has made to date, I have tried the newer ones but I still prefer the -01 and always keep coming back to it. Just in case you are on the fence, Surefire has discontinued the EWP-01 so stock-up now.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 20, 2011)

I upgraded my EWP-01 to desert tan and traded in my black one. The desert tan one twists much more smoothly than the black one. I had to use two hands for the black but I can one-hand the tan version.


----------

